# i think my pigeon had a seizure...



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

hey guys,
i successfully handraised a baby feral pigeon and she grown up now but i think she might be handicapped.  help
1.when she flies (rarely ever) she flies high up and then spins around before hitting the ground and tumbling.
2.she keeps falling to one side and her head is always tilted.
'.i think SHE JUST HAD A SEIZURE!
her head was just hanging but when i picked her up i kinda calmed her down and she went back to normal.

i just gave her warm water with a pinch of sugar and salt and she drank for AGES! 
omg im so scared for her  
and no she couldnt have been dehydrated because i make sure she drinks water so it wouldnt happen.
Mandy fell or got kicked out of her nest and i couldnt reach the nest to put her back in.
what if her parents kicked her out because of this? help...


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

The parents don't kick their babies because they are handicaped. Spinning and tumbling makes me think at roller or tumbler pigeons which do hit the floor in their excitment sometimes. A video would help.


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, your bird is probably a roller. It is "programmed" in them to do that, there is nothing wrong with her. You say it was a feral pigeon, though? How unusual. I wouldn't worry about it unless she acts unusual when not flying.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

no.2 falls on the side and head always tilted. This could be from the knocks it got. I would keep it away from flying in a confined place where she won't get injured, so she won't fly for a few days. Give her food and vitamins in water. Change water daily and make sure she eats. Let us know if the tilting is gone.


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys  good news! 
This morning shes acting normal again exept what she always does-spin around in circles.my mam thought it could be something to do with wanting to make a nest and have chicks (the spinning around)

just a thought:could she be sick from the smell of lilies?it was my sisters birthday yesterday and her boyfriend got her a whole bunch of them.the whole house smells like them.
Okay i gotta go now  she doesnt fly if i dont get her to so im gonna let her just walk around and get some fresh air.no shes definately a feral pigeon...i can see she WANTS to fly because she tried to.as i said,she flew up by herself in circles and just crashed to the ground and i wouldnt let her fly anymore.shes better now but my neighbour has racing pigeons and he said he would check Mandy when hes free. Thanks again  also...i dont really know how to put pictures or vidoes up on PT so could anyone please tell me? Thanks


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry for my long messages 
the tilting is gone...didnt mention it.shes eating the seeds that my neighbour gave me and she LOVES them makes me happy to see my child eat so well 
what vitamins will i give her?and also can i give her any fruits or vegetables?if so what kind?thanks for all the help


----------

